# Sigint at Marsoc



## JPete (Aug 25, 2016)

evening guys. I am a sigint marine coming up on putting in my reenlistment package and I am very interested in taking my mos skills to Marsoc and the Raider BN's any info would be awesome.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 31, 2016)

Find the appropriate contacts on the MARSOC Unit Website and they will address your questions. You can schedule a visit as long as someone is willing to escort you. For this forum, getting verified will go a long way in finding a mentor/someone to speak with. Either way, word your questions/provided information more appropriate to both OPSEC/PERSEC and grammar/sentence structure.

I cringed at everything you posted.

H/A


----------



## Gunz (Aug 31, 2016)

It's more respectful to our Fallen Brothers when you capitalize the word "Marine."


----------

